# Myford Lathes.



## Sid1939 (4 Apr 2021)

Hello,
I have an old Myford lathe believed to be a flat belt ML2. Serial number L646. Is there a list of serial numbers when this lathe would be built?
Many thanks Sid1939


----------



## Sandyn (5 Apr 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Have you tried asking Myford? They have a serial number page, but not for the ML2. There is some interesting info here and here


----------



## Sid1939 (6 Apr 2021)

Thanks Sandyn. Interesting sites. I did find the serial numbers for ML7 onwards. Bur not for earlier versions. Also Myford has gone out of business which is a big shame, excellent products.
I have now established that the lathe is not an ML2 but a ML4.
many thanks for your help.


----------



## Rorschach (6 Apr 2021)

Myford have been bought out, their new owners have all the records but I am not sure if they would go back that far.


----------



## Sid1939 (7 Apr 2021)

Many thanks it does not seem that they have them.
Stay safe,
Sid.


----------

